# Rohloff Drive Side Leak



## BoonesDaddy (May 12, 2010)

Has anyone else had a drive side leak (under the cog) on their Rohloff? I just did my 2nd oil change about 800 miles ago, and I changed my cog at that same time. I recently noticed that there is some oil seeping under the cog. It isn't dripping/leaking, but it's pretty obvious at this point. Did I blow the drive-side seal? Diver bearings?

I commute 20 miles/day and don't have a car, so I might be over reacting, but I don't want this hub to get trashed. Help?


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

First off even if a lot oil leaked out there is enough still inside that your hub won't be trashed.

There are oil seals on both sides of the hub that can wear out and need to be replaced. I did mine last year.

Replacing Rohloff Hub Oil Seals&#8230; | The Lazy Rando Blog...

It's a fairly easy job once you have the parts and tools on hand.

I wouldn't worry about using the hub between now and when you replace the seals.


----------



## BoonesDaddy (May 12, 2010)

Sweet. I was hoping you would reply Vik. I am waiting to hear from Neil at Cyclemonkey (he is riding according to Instagram), but I think it is just the seal. I feel like I would notice something if it was the driver bearings. Time to order the tools from Neil and figure this thing out. 

Did the seal replacement do the trick for you (I'm assuming)? How many miles in were you when the seals went? I have about 6000 miles on my hub.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

BoonesDaddy said:


> Did the seal replacement do the trick for you (I'm assuming)? How many miles in were you when the seals went? I have about 6000 miles on my hub.


Yup the new seals did the trick. I can't tell you how many miles were on the hub as I don't use a bike computer. I'd guess less than you have, but I've done a fair bit of dirt/mud riding with that hub which I think wears out the seals faster.


----------

